# Cutting out the pattern - the worse part of sewing?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm cutting out two dresses with two complete linings.

Does anyone else think this is the worse, and most important part of making a dress or other garment?

Bah. I did the outside layers in muslin last week. By the time I get done, I'll have cut out each piece 6 times.

Oh well, it'll be easier once I finish cutting out the lining. I've already cut out the outer fabric for the actual dresses.

And they are not hard, just tired of it right now.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

It is always my least favorite part of sewing. In the last few years it has started hurting my back and legs to cut out for more than a little while whereas before it was just tedious.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

If I am making the same pattern in multiple fabrics, I cut them all at once with my rotary cutter. If your back and legs are hurting, consider raising your table to a comfortable height. I had to do that, and it really helped!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Nope, marking darts, pockets and such is the worst part for me. That, and the hand work. If I can figure out how to do it on the machine I will. Cutting doesn't bother me so much but I do it on the living room floor in the evening while we watch TV.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The table is raised on the pvc pipe bits to about counter height and I can walk around 3 sides of it (2 long, 1 end)
and I have a kitchen foam mat to stand on, and the spring loaded scissors.
I'm just tired of this. I had to do the mock ups as one of them is extensively changed as it's a princess dress, and one girl is in a wheelchair and it effects her body style. But the mock up fits. So I did it right. And the girls like the muslin dresses.

These are lavender satin scoop neck, short sleeves, princess lines.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> The table is raised on the pvc pipe bits to about counter height and I can walk around 3 sides of it (2 long, 1 end)
> and I have a kitchen foam mat to stand on, and the spring loaded scissors.
> I'm just tired of this. I had to do the mock ups as one of them is extensively changed as it's a princess dress, and one girl is in a wheelchair and it effects her body style. But the mock up fits. So I did it right. And the girls like the muslin dresses.
> 
> These are lavender satin scoop neck, short sleeves, princess lines.


They sound lovely, Angie. 

I will admit my favorite place to cut is on the island in my kitchen. Cutting on the floor is one of the things I continue to do for excercise. I can't cut quilts down there though. Those I hate cutting.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Garment or quilt... I hate cutting it out!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am not a seamstress, but I have worked for 2 different women who were...cutting out patterns.
So I guess you are not alone.


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Zippers are the worst, IMO.

Followed by cutting.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't have a dedicated cutting table and just use my dining table. I like to use my island also but it is not big enough. Hopefully before long I will get my own personal cabin and will have my sewing in it. I want a place that is just mine even if it is in the back yard. If I got down in the floor cutting stuff out I would never be able to get up plus I would be in a lot of pain.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

They are cut out. Now to bed. Cubicle office work tomorrow.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

When I made cafe curtains with valances for three identical windows, I almost went nuts with boredom.

Yes, cutting is probably the most boring part of making anything though!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I agree the cutting is the worst, but Angie you do such awesome sewing that I am envious!! would like to see some pics of the dresses!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm not wild about cutting quilt pieces, but I don't really mind it either. 

Cutting out garments, on the other hand, is one the circles of [email protected]#$ so far I'm concerned! I think I would actually do more clothing sewing if I could figure out how to avoid cutting. 
Bleah!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll see about photos.
Tonight I got the back of one dress and it's back lining serged together. So that's doing good. This is encouraging.

Angie


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Cutting is tough, but more than I hate it, I am envious that I am not as - naturally gifted, I guess - as my mom and memaw at sewing in general.

You know what? My memaw never had enough pins to lay out garments. She cut patterns of newspaper, then laid them on the material and put table knives pointing toward the edges to hold in place!!!  

I reckon she had more knives than pins. But judging from my collection that belonged to her, not many of them matched!  Oh well. 
My ex hub's grandmother used teacups to weigh down her paper on the cloth. Must have been some interesting times.

I stink at the precision of darts being equal and curves on shoulders and such. :help:


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

DD and I started cutting out Barbie patterns today. Had to use little embroidery scissors as most of the pattern pieces are so small! I never enjoyed cutting out patterns, but this is the worst by far. I'm fairly certain I need new glasses...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Julie - I do Barbie doll clothes, and you get a lot for little fabric, but doing the sewing can be gruesome.

I much prefer the 18" doll sized clothes.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I guess I have to agree that the cutting is almost the worst and most tedious. I spent the better part of my midday break today, cutting little fleece squares for my jeans quilt and now oh my aching back.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Julie - I do Barbie doll clothes, and you get a lot for little fabric, but doing the sewing can be gruesome.
> 
> I much prefer the 18" doll sized clothes.


That's why DD and I decided to try some Barbie clothes, i.e. we had scrap fabric. Of course we had to search the net and local stores for tiny buttons and trim and ended up buying more small print fabric, so we haven't really saved any money... Right now we're waiting for the tiny iron to come in so we can get started sewing. I can just imagine sewing those small seams. I'll let you know in a week or so if this was a good idea or not!

After cutting out three separate outfits I think I prefer human sized clothes! :happy0035:


----------



## thistlemoon (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't like cutting out patterns either. I used to be able to cut on the floor but I can't do that anymore. I have a cardboard cutting mat that I use on the dining room table now. My grandmother was a seamstress all her life and when she moved into her last house she had a custom built island with a one piece top, maybe 3 feet wide with drawers under it to store her fabric. I'd love to have an island like hers.

Thistlemoon


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thistlemoon - Hi there. You're new and I'm happy to see you.

I have one of those office tables 30" x 5 ft. with the folding legs - used for conferences and such. It's a good table, but I have about 7 or 8 inch pieces of PVC pipe with end caps on each leg to raise it up to cabinet height - it makes ALL the difference. You could try it if you have room to set it up; mine is where an eating table would be and is up all the time.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

A friend taught me this little trick that's good if you're "leisure" sewing. Cut everything out, leaving the pattern pinned to the fabric and carefully fold it and store in a gallon size zip baggie with the pattern envelope and any ribbon, zippers or whatever. When it's time to sew, you just have to assemble.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I cut out on top of the deep freeze. Perfect height for me. I hate pinning, so I use kitchen knives for weights, but you can buy weights made just for cutting out or make a bunch of small bean bags.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here the dresses I've been working on. they are completely lined, so each dress is like making two dresses.

The is Hannah, wearing the dress without adjustments -



and her twin sister Lauren - her dress had some adjustments -



As I was getting ready to leave, her parents said something about me doing some dress, short and top sewing for them during the summer. Now that I've done this, I have a good idea of how to tackle the clothes, later.

Angie


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Angie, the dresses are beautiful and the girls look so precious in them! I know their parents are very happy... I'd be! Makes it all worthwhile, I bet!

dawn


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautiful dresses, Angie. Nice work!

BTW, after having three machines going last night I decided that setting up the machines is the worst part. It takes me too long to get everything just as I want it. Obviously, I settle. As is proven by the embroidery in my pictures.


----------

